# No "MJ" in Amazing Spider-Man Sequel



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 19, 2013)

> If you were hoping to see the famed Mary Jane Watson make a return in The Amazing Spider-Man 2, you're about to be disappointed. An executive decision was made to push back Peter Parker's love interest to the third film in favor of focusing on "Peter and Gwen's relationship." Shailene Woodley, well-known from "The Secret Life of the American Teenager" and "The Descendants",  was cast to play the role of MJ, however, her previously filmed scenes have been pulled entirely. THR states that it is seemingly unlikely that she will be reprising her role as Mary Jane for the third film.



 IGN
  The Hollywood Reporter

My reaction = 

My hype for this film is literally zero.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 19, 2013)

Well, the first movie was pretty awful, so I can't say I was hyped for the sequel (or their... interesting casting choice for Mary Jane). Hearing that they're chopping up the plot to pad out the next two, already scheduled films doesn't inspire much confidence.

Honestly, I'm just depressed I'll never get to see Spider-Man in an Avengers film. Plus, Spectacular Spider-Man was unceremoniously shitcanned, Ultimate Spider-Man took its place, and Peter Parker's dead in both of the main comic continuities. It's a shitty time to be a Spider-Man fan.


----------



## DS1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Spoiler



99% sure the reason they are doing this is because of what's going to happen to Gwen. Wouldn't be very Hollywood to give the audience a feeling like, "Oh, Peter'll be fine, he was gonna hook up with that redhead anyway." Mad emotions in part 2 fuels plot for part 3. Welcome to mundane movies.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 19, 2013)

I always find these sorts of things amusing -- my one and only touchstone with any comic characters is 90's cartoons of them (2000AD/Judge Dredd aside nobody read comics in any school I was ever in, the occasional kid got a Beano annual as a Christmas present which was promptly ignored). I find the feeling very hard to describe, I would say it is like having a conversation with someone that has read the book but that does not work so well, the closest I can get is it is something like having a conversation with a person that is a couple of series ahead of you.


----------



## Rizsparky (Jun 19, 2013)

This is good news, MJ has been portrayed poorly too many times..


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 19, 2013)

Am i the only one here on these forums that liked the reboot spiderman?


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 19, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Am i the only one here on these forums that liked the reboot spiderman?


 
You're not the only one.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 19, 2013)

I was like, how did Michael Jackson end up in spider man o.O


Anyway, wasnt interested in the new reboot anyway.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 19, 2013)

liked the reboot, didnt like how ugly they made the lizard.

dont care about mj. as far as i'm concerned, she dies and becomes a water clone and then dies again anyway.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 19, 2013)

Well duh, Michael Jackson has been dead for years.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 19, 2013)

The reboot was far more enjoyable than the previous trilogy.  While Andrew Garfield may not be the best Peter Parker he's a pretty damn good Spider-Man (in attitude and body language).  Tobey McGuire was just painful to watch and Kirsten Dunst was...Kirsten Dunst...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 20, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> The reboot was far more enjoyable than the previous trilogy. While Andrew Garfield may not be the best Peter Parker he's a pretty damn good Spider-Man (in attitude and body language). Tobey McGuire was just painful to watch and Kirsten Dunst was...Kirsten Dunst...


 

That...pretty much sums up her "acting" skills. I would've laughed it she was played by Kristen Stewart.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 20, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> That...pretty much sums up her "acting" skills. I would've laughed it she was played by Kristen Stewart.


 
It would be fine if they were casting an actor to play Kirsten Dunst, but they were casting for MJ so...

To those of you reboot/spiderman haters:


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't think people understand why the reboot is hated.


----------



## Bobbybangin (Jun 23, 2013)

I like the reboot. I've read probably the first 500 issues of the Amazing Spiderman up to that point of the 500th issue's release. So, no, it's no surprise to have Gwen in the plot. Especially if you know what's gonna happen. Unless they try to pull some slick twist. Either way, it should be refreshing. I always liked Spidey outside of the MJ and Aunt May plots better anyways.

I think it would be awesome if a Spider-Man movie was adapted off of the 'Spidey goes Cosmic' events.


----------

